# Used stuff at long and Mcquade heads up



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Was in then the Calgary North East store and saw a RML Electron Fuzz in the used rack for $199. I was there for a op amp muff but I gave it a play. Crazy little fuzz box. I think the staff was worried I blew up the amp I was playing it through when I turned it on.

What have you seen lately that’s either a good deal or rare in the used rack?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I find very little of the used stuff at L & M at decent prices. They need to make a profit on it so it is priced accordingly. I don't even bother looking at their site or at the store for used items.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I find very little of the used stuff at L & M at decent prices. They need to make a profit on it so it is priced accordingly. I don't even bother looking at their site or at the store for used items.


I never see any screaming deals there new or used. They’re certainly no Canadian Tire when it comes to sales


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've found some excellent deals, but mostly on PA gear, usually stuff that someone has traded in and L&M doesn't normally carry.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I found a Radial JDX DI box there for a good deal. 'Bout the same as I would have paid on Kijiji. The bonus is the 30 day warranty and the ability to bring it back. I always check out the used gear when I'm in their stores.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> I found a Radial JDX DI box there for a good deal. 'Bout the same as I would have paid on Kijiji. The bonus is the 30 day warranty and the ability to bring it back. I always check out the used gear when I'm in their stores.


I just bought a used JDX at L&M a couple of weeks ago. Not an exceptional price, but certainly fair and it was in new condition. And like you say, 30 days no questions asked.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I find very little of the used stuff at L & M at decent prices. They need to make a profit on it so it is priced accordingly. I don't even bother looking at their site or at the store for used items.


That's a little closed minded Steadly. You said you find very little used stuff at L&M at decent prices. That means there are some good prices on some items but you won't know if you don't look. I've bought and traded a few used guitars and was very happy with the deal I made. If you buy on Kijiji, see if they will let you bring it back within 30 days if you don't like it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Lm has some fantastic deals on used stuff sometimes. 
if you stop in once and a while you've likely missed any great deals as they don't last.


----------



## Sniper (Oct 8, 2009)

I find it really depends on the location as there are stores that are more guitar-centric than others. Here in the greater Toronto area, there is a LM I specifically frequent for guitar items, another for bass and another for drum stuff.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Weird. I find the opposite most of the time. I find L&M often much better than Kijiji for used prices. Plus I don't have to haggle, and it comes with a warrantee. If there's some gear I'm jonesing for I often go to L&M or call them, see if there's a used one at a reasonable price and they bring it in for me if it isn't local.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I bought a used Fender Blues Jr and some floor monitors used from L&M. The price was decent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I will happily pay kijiji prices for a warranty.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Marshall JCM-1H and a JMP-1H for $350 each. I grabbed the JCM and split. Came back a couple hours later to grab the JMP and it was gone. Paid about three times that for the one I have now *#*(


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

It’s all timing.
I saw a guy bring a bag of pedals and then was placed on the used pedal tower thing.
I think they lasted 20 seconds before the vultures picked it clean.

But, yes, the warranty/return is an absolute HUGE bonus for pedal-holics.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> Lm has some fantastic deals on used stuff sometimes.
> if you stop in once and a while you've likely missed any great deals as they don't last.


Or drop in every day......


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Or drop in every day......


We don't miss that much.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> I find very little of the used stuff at L & M at decent prices. They need to make a profit on it so it is priced accordingly. I don't even bother looking at their site or at the store for used items.


I find a lot of the well priced used stuff rarely makes it to the website so dropping into your local store from time to time is advisable if you are looking for something. Also, while you're there, ask a sales rep to check the system to see if other stores have something you're looking for.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The Surrey store has a DSL15C and DSL40C both at $399 in the deals section on the website. Also a Supersonic 100 head for $675.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I find very little of the used stuff at L & M at decent prices. They need to make a profit on it so it is priced accordingly. I don't even bother looking at their site or at the store for used items.





Scotty said:


> I never see any screaming deals there new or used. They’re certainly no Canadian Tire when it comes to sales


two butthurt poster boys lining up to poop on L&M. 

I find fantastic deals in the used bin, even just yesterday they had a Strymon Mobius sitting there for $300 bucks when a new one 12 feet away is 600. (if your math is correct, Steadly, that is a huge markup) In the last year I have bought and flipped enough gear to average a 30% profit, big and small stuff. Took home three used MIM Teles that were all under 400 with cases and in some instances upgraded and the original pickups. Love the used bin, stop in as often as possible.

btw,- Canadian Tire is the essence of bullshit advertising. they may as well have ads on TV where a guy in a wizard hat yells at you saying how crazy he is for selling things at 90 percent off, .


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Your experience with used stuff at L&M really does depend on location. In Halifax they had a ton of stuff in the used rack when I was there last. Calgary is okay but they price some of their stuff well. Prince George is pretty bad. I think they just want you to rent stuff there or buy new.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> I find a lot of the well priced used stuff rarely makes it to the website so dropping into your local store from time to time is advisable if you are looking for something. Also, while you're there, ask a sales rep to check the system to see if other stores have something you're looking for.


I can see that happening. I pretty much do my research online and then go look at the time(s) or order them. The little store in Fredericton doesn't have a lot of stuff but I used to go to the Brampton and Burlington stores and I can see that happening there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> That's a little closed minded Steadly. You said you find very little used stuff at L&M at decent prices. That means there are some good prices on some items but you won't know if you don't look. I've bought and traded a few used guitars and was very happy with the deal I made. If you buy on Kijiji, see if they will let you bring it back within 30 days if you don't like it.


The only time I have found some decent prices are when they have their big blowout sale. If you have done some trades and are happy with them good for you. IF I buy something off Kijiji, I make sure I want it and never even think about wanting to return it. It's two different ways of buying, like apples and oranges. If I still lived close to the USA border, GC's used section is where I would look first. There are some excellent deals there even with the exchange on used stuff and you can have it shipped to the store and return it on the spot itf you don't like it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've found excellent deals used at L&M. I bought a $275 pedal for $100. I've also seen $275 pedals for $265. I bought my L6 M9 for $165 (a $500 pedal) - I walked 10' past it and went back right away and grabbed it. You just have to be there shortly after they are put out or you will never see it. We aren't the only ones hunting this stuff.

I stop in once a week, chat with the staff and keep an eye on the used stuff that goes through. I certainly don't see everything with this technique but I get lucky every now and then. You certainly have to know a good deal when you see one and jump on it. Of course, the good news is, if you are 'iffy' about something, you can buy it, go home and do your research and return it if it isn't such a screamin' deal.

Don't worry about the naysayers that don't go often enough, or aren't lucky enough, to see a good deal. They happen, but not always and usually not for long. Some people seem pissed that a company makes a profit. I guess they work for some non-profit HVAC company. Most trades, from plumbing to electrical to HVAC, are non-profit, right? Right?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> The only time I have found some decent prices are when they have their big blowout sale. If you have done some trades and are happy with them good for you. IF I buy something off Kijiji, I make sure I want it and never even think about wanting to return it. It's two different ways of buying, like apples and oranges. If I still lived close to the USA border, GC's used section is where I would look first. There are some excellent deals there even with the exchange on used stuff and you can have it shipped to the store and return it on the spot itf you don't like it.


I'm pretty much done with Kijiji. It's worth my time to pay more just to avoid the hassle.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> I'm pretty much done with Kijiji. It's worth my time to pay more just to avoid the hassle.


I have never had a problem except one time buying rims for my Nissan. Perhaps Ottawa is not a good Kijiji market. 

Regarding the rim problem, it's a little bit funny but I was upset at what happened. It was a very good deal and I called the seller and told them I would be there in a couple hours. When I showed up, they told me to come in but the faces in the house had a perplexed look on them. Someone had just left a few minutes ago with the rims and they thought it was me. I never did give them my name or any identifying information. I learned a lesson and will make sure I do so next time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I find very little of the used stuff at L & M at decent prices. They need to make a profit on it so it is priced accordingly.


Yes, stick with the music stores that operate on a 'non-profit' basis.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Yes, stick with the music stores that operate on a 'non-profit' basis.


they do it for and pay their people with 'exposure'


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Yes, stick with the music stores that operate on a 'non-profit' basis.


The ones that are in business for two months?


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Lots of great deals on used stuff at L&M. Not always, but often enough to make it worth checking every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> they do it for and pay their people with 'exposure'


If you work at my music store all day for free, I will let you play in my bar at night for free.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

They were gonna do it anyway.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> The ones that are in business for two months?


"Hey, I read about this cool 'loss leader' thing, let's do the whole store!"


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have found the best deals are on the used amps. The two I am playing came that route.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I also picked up a nice used Les Paul Traditional Pro II for $1500. As we were ringing it in he tells me a kid sold it to them for $500 that morning. Kid bought it new from there earlier in the year and decided he wanted a 4x4 more. Don’t worry. L&M is making a profit.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Yes, stick with the music stores that operate on a 'non-profit' basis.


That's my point exactly. That is why deals on Kijiji, eBay and others are usually better. These are private deals where people aren't looking to make 40% margin.


----------



## Delicieuxz (Jun 5, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> I also picked up a nice used Les Paul Traditional Pro II for $1500. As we were ringing it in he tells me a kid sold it to them for $500 that morning. Kid bought it new from there earlier in the year and decided he wanted a 4x4 more. Don’t worry. L&M is making a profit.


Wonder why he got only $500 for it. When buying used gear, L&M pay something like 70% of what they expect to be able to sell it for. The kid should have then got $1,050 for the guitar, if L&M knew they were going to sell it for $1,500.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> That's my point exactly. That is why deals on Kijiji, eBay and others are usually better. These are private deals where people aren't looking to make 40% margin.


I was being sarcastic. There are no music stores that operate on a 'non-profit' basis. The 'out of country' foreign stores that you push on here all operate on a 'for profit' basis, yet you act shocked that L&M does too.
Of course there is a chance that a private seller just wants to break even. They don't have overhead or employees to pay.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I was being sarcastic. .


Yes, I know. That seems to be your modus operandi when answering or quoting my posts. If that is the way you treat people on a regular basis, I feel sorry for you.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I know. That seems to be your modus operandi when answering or quoting my posts. If that is the way you treat people on a regular basis, I feel sorry for you.


you are beyond confused.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

RBlakeney said:


> Lm has some fantastic deals on used stuff sometimes.
> if you stop in once and a while you've likely missed any great deals as they don't last.


I agree. 

I am looking for a used PRS S2. I frequent their site a couple of times a week. I could certainly buy some sweet deals.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> That's my point exactly. That is why deals on Kijiji, eBay and others are usually better. These are private deals where people aren't looking to make 40% margin.


Are you retired? I just don't have the time right now to deal with Kijidiots.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I've found many great deals used at L&M, once a few years back I bought a Timefactor used from their shelf, sold it for $100 more the next day on kijiji. 
Even met the guy in the L&M parking lot so I could go back in and check through their used stuff again...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Are you retired? I just don't have the time right now to deal with Kijidiots.


Trying to decide between them or L&M's awful customer service is a tough choice. I generally hope items I need show up in out forum first.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


> The Surrey store has a DSL15C and DSL40C both at $399 in the deals section on the website. Also a Supersonic 100 head for $675.


That supersonic would be a good buy for anyone gigging.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Trying to decide between them or L&M's awful customer service is a tough choice. I generally hope items I need show up in out forum first.


I have nothing but good experiences with all three L&Ms in the Ottawa area. Lucky I guess.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I have nothing but good experiences with all three L&Ms in the Ottawa area. Lucky I guess.


Yes, they widely vary. I have some friends that are actually polite knowledgeable people who work for L&M so I am not going to get into details of specific locations like I once would. But I really have nothing but bad experiences.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Are you retired? I just don't have the time right now to deal with Kijidiots.


I have my own business and work from home. I don't deal with the idiots either. I think I know who to avoid after buying and selling. Reading between the lines on the ad and seeing if the pricing is reasonable tells you a lot about the seller. However, it is always best to deal with the person or companies you feel the most comfortable with. We likely feel more satisfied after purchasing from them.


----------



## dropthebeat (Apr 29, 2009)

My local L&M is great. Big fan of the staff and I've gotten some great deals there (recently: vintage YBA3, with a cab, for $250; 2014 Gibson J-15 for $675. Going back a few years, a Skreddy Echo for $99, a DRRI for $550, a Squier Classic Vibe Duo-Sonic for $120, a rather lovely old S. Yairi classical for $300ish, an Ovation Magnum II bass for about the same, a Reverend Jetstream 290 for $450, etc.). Their used pricing is definitely not super consistent - they buy at 70% of what they sell for (80% if it's a trade-in), but what they'll actually sell for is dependent on both historic sales data & whether a specific item has been sold by L&M in the past - which rewards frequent visits. Anyway.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

dropthebeat said:


> , a DRRI for $550,


someone got hosed on a trade in on that one.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Yes, I know. That seems to be your modus operandi when answering or quoting my posts. If that is the way you treat people on a regular basis, I feel sorry for you.


Actually, when I started out on this forum, I thought people were picking on you and rose to your defense on occasion. Then I realized what _your_ M.O. was, like most who have been here awhile have come to realize.
So when I see you constantly putting forth your standard agenda, it's sometimes hard to not comment. The idea that my criticism even stands out to you is probably more to do with widespread use of the ignore function by others.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> Lm has some fantastic deals on used stuff sometimes.
> if you stop in once and a while you've likely missed any great deals as they don't last.


Exactly.

I have gotten some absolutely smoking deals on used stuff at L&M, most which I walked in at the right time, right when they had just put the guitar or amp out on the floor, or listed it on their website that day.

(Especially if it’s a bit of an older item, as they seem to base the price off a percentage of the item’s old price, not the current one.)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2019)

Guitars Drama.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Delicieuxz said:


> Wonder why he got only $500 for it. When buying used gear, L&M pay something like 70% of what they expect to be able to sell it for. The kid should have then got $1,050 for the guitar, if L&M knew they were going to sell it for $1,500.


He offered him 5 and he took it.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2019)

Player99 said:


> Guitars Drama.


Guitars Dramada


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Actually, when I started out on this forum, I thought people were picking on you and rose to your defense on occasion. Then I realized what _your_ M.O. was, like most who have been here awhile have come to realize.
> So when I see you constantly putting forth your standard agenda, it's sometimes hard to not comment. The idea that my criticism even stands out to you is probably more to do with widespread use of the ignore function by others.


And what agenda is that? An opinion that is different than yours? Is that your excuse for your rudeness?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dropthebeat said:


> My local L&M is great. Big fan of the staff and I've gotten some great deals there (recently: vintage YBA3, with a cab, for $250; 2014 Gibson J-15 for $675. Going back a few years, a Skreddy Echo for $99, a DRRI for $550, a Squier Classic Vibe Duo-Sonic for $120, a rather lovely old S. Yairi classical for $300ish, an Ovation Magnum II bass for about the same, a Reverend Jetstream 290 for $450, etc.). Their used pricing is definitely not super consistent - they buy at 70% of what they sell for (80% if it's a trade-in), but what they'll actually sell for is dependent on both historic sales data & whether a specific item has been sold by L&M in the past - which rewards frequent visits. Anyway.


I have been in that store once and found the staff very knowledgeable and pleasant as well. I must say, you have gotten some good deals out of that store. I go to Saint John 1-2 times a year. I will make it a goal to visit the L & M when I go from now on.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Yes, they widely vary. I have some friends that are actually polite knowledgeable people who work for L&M so I am not going to get into details of specific locations like I once would. But I really have nothing but bad experiences.


Ugh, hope you have other options.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> Trying to decide between them or L&M's awful customer service is a tough choice. I generally hope items I need show up in out forum first.


Yup, I’ve had good experiences here too.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> And what agenda is that?


You were the first person to respond to the OP. Basically to say something negative.
If I had to guess, I'd say you have flags that come up if anyone mentions Gibson, L&M, or Canadian music retail. Then you respond with something negative.
That's the agenda I mean. Don't let anyone lead you to reconsider though, hold steadfast!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> You were the first person to respond to the OP. Basically to say something negative.
> If I had to guess, I'd say you have flags that come up if anyone mentions Gibson, L&M, or Canadian music retail. Then you respond with something negative.
> That's the agenda I mean. Don't let anyone lead you to reconsider though, hold steadfast!


So, I'm not supposed to have an opinion unless it is in line with yours. Okay, I get it.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Come on guys, no need for a public personal exchange. You’re both great dudes, move on.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Keep fighting.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

1SweetRide said:


> Come on guys, no need for a public personal exchange. You’re both great dudes, move on.


I understand SweetRide. I just got tired of the sarcastic remarks over and over. I will cease and desist as he just doesn't want to change his attitude not matter how I try to reason with him.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, pot meet kettle. 

Varying opinions are great, broken/skipping records not so much.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You have a opinion Steadfastly and it is your right to post it. I got no problem with people that stick to it. If they don't like it they can use the ignore option.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ignore option takes all fun out of it and it seems like kind of a cop-out


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, the 'ignore' option is a great tool if you really want to hear other people's dissenting opinions, right? 

And who here has the most people on ignore, especially those he disagrees with? Things that make me go: hmmmmmmm


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

ya Steady when you get that ignore function working you can turn people on and off like a light switch.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> ya Steady when you get that ignore function working you can turn people on and off like a light switch.


I don’t think that’s how it works, seems like a poor analogy.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm willing to work out a compromise. Steadly can just use a number and save us all some time, like ordering Chinese food. 
1) Gibson sucks
2) L&M sucks
3) Canadian music retail sucks, buy American.

This will be my last response in this thread, apologies to @1SweetRide and others here for trying their patience, but I get tired of his incessant trolling on certain topics, and contrary to what he will have you believe, very seldom comment on his posts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I'm willing to work out a compromise. Steadly can just use a number and save us all some time, like ordering Chinese food.
> 1) Gibson sucks
> 2) L&M sucks
> 3) Canadian music retail sucks, buy American.
> ...


you forgot,

4) marketing and marketters suck

no need to reply, just blink once if you approve


----------



## Mutron (Dec 28, 2011)

I have gotten so many insanely good used deals from L&M over the years that I almost feel guilty, again frequenting them is the key to this.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> I have nothing but good experiences with all three L&Ms in the Ottawa area. Lucky I guess.


Me too. I've lost track of the great used deals I've walked away from. YGM3 reissue for $399 really sticks on my mind, I should've bought that. 

Why walk away from a deal? I can't flip stuff on kijiji easily. Too much going on and no time to be home. I'm trying to sell an amp right now and what a headache.. 3 no shows so far and one guy would just say " I'll be there in 20 minutes.." and of course I'm not even home. I should just take it to L&M


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Distortion said:


> ya Steady when you get that ignore function working you can turn people on and off like a light switch.


I have used it a number of times. I'm about to use it again. I just don't have time for rude and sarcastic people.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the ignore function


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> ... I'm about to use it again. I just don't have time for rude and sarcastic people.


Did you ever think that maybe it's you.

Try putting yourself on ignore might solve a few problems.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Always keep fighting.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I have seen many great deals on used gear at L&M, some okay ones, and some that make me shake my head--but it can depend on location & staff.

However I both my Chorus, volume pedal & EQ used at L&M and got a greta deal on each one of them.

And i have been tempted by others that I ultimately didn't go for, but they were good enough to seriously tempt me into buying.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I've gotten several good deals from the Burlington store. Most of them for less than half of what I would have paid if they were new. Plus they provide a warrantee and an exchange policy, both of which I've used. It makes me more comfortable buying used items from them over Kijiji or elsewhere. As people have mentioned, you do need to go often because the good deals don't last long. Luckily, I'm around the corner from them, so it's pretty easy to pop in regularly LOL.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

georgemg said:


> I've gotten several good deals from the Burlington store. Most of them for less than half of what I would have paid if they were new. Plus they provide a warrantee and an exchange policy, both of which I've used. It makes me more comfortable buying used items from them over Kijiji or elsewhere. As people have mentioned, you do need to go often because the good deals don't last long. Luckily,* I'm around the corner from them, so it's pretty easy to pop in regularly LOL*.


I can see that when you live close by. That is a good store and have been in there several times when I lived in St. Catharines. There is no comparison between the one in St. Catharines and Burlington but both have pleasant and helpful staff.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Saw a used SA Audio Ventris at the South Calgary store today for $399. Not a steal but a decent used price.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

At the Calgary location near Chinook there's a Fulltone Fulldrive 2 for a couple hundred. Not a steal, but it looked like it was in good condition.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Scotty said:


> I never see any screaming deals there new or used. They’re certainly no Canadian Tire when it comes to sales


I walked into an L&M store and bagged a Squier Standard Strat for $100. Excellent condition. String change and a thorough setup, and it’s an excellent player. It depends on who is pricing used gear at the particular location.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to deliver to the London south store. It was a dangerous delivery. I’d always find something used for a good price. Of course they’d always be so kind as to mention the new trade ins they got. Hahahaha


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the used bin is the best. today I shipped a pedal off that cleared $250 in profit, last month I cleared almost $500 on a single pedal. L&M used bin is the best and it doesn't hurt to stop my daily


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I hear ya. I bought an Axe-Fx II for $20 and sold it for $1000... and a Gibson 1957 Les Paul for $2k and sold it for $100k. Great day overall.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> I hear ya. I bought an Axe-Fx II for $20 and sold it for $1000... and a Gibson 1957 Les Paul for $2k and sold it for $100k. Great day overall.


Jelly


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I walked into an L&M store and bagged a Squier Standard Strat for $100. Excellent condition. String change and a thorough setup, and it’s an excellent player. It depends on who is pricing used gear at the particular location.


Not a strat guy but that is a great deal.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm just goofing with you vadsy... have a good one!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Merlin said:


> I walked into an L&M store and bagged a Squier Standard Strat for $100. Excellent condition. String change and a thorough setup, and it’s an excellent player. It depends on who is pricing used gear at the particular location.


Their pricing model is not arbitrary. It’s a formula for two categories. Used purchases and rental. Used: if they pay $70 for an item, it’s sold for $100. For rental it’s based on the amortization already depreciated. Hence the variability of pricing sometimes. ex: The Yorkville LED x 4 bar of lights. Rarely gets down to $450 but when it does, that’s a guaranteed flip for $600 any day of the week on Kijiji. They’re $1699 new.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian Johnston said:


> I'm just goofing with you vadsy... have a good one!


No problem. Just got lucky in the last bit with some bigger pedals being blown out, Ethos, Rotosphere, Strymon, etc. and things being sold on Reverb in US funds


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

sambonee said:


> Their pricing model is not arbitrary. It’s a formula for two categories. Used purchases and rental. Used: if they pay $70 for an item, it’s sold for $100. For rental it’s based on the amortization already depreciated. Hence the variability of pricing sometimes. ex: The Yorkville LED x 4 bar of lights. Rarely gets down to $450 but when it does, that’s a guaranteed flip for $600 any day of the week on Kijiji. They’re $1699 new.


Well they give you 70 percent of what they plan to sell the item for. What they choose to sell it for is sometimes quite below market price.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the5chord said:


> Well they give you 70 percent of what they plan to sell the item for. What they choose to sell it for is sometimes quite below market price.


some of those folks have to just be giving it away and knowing it. a Mobius and Big Sky recently for 300 each,,., so 210 bucks as trade-in? crazy!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

They have leniency for sure. What they don’t have is a need to sell on discount regularly. They save a lot of their stuff that sticks around for their promoted sales events. 

I
Bought a Roland Jv-8020 synth with 10 cards for $249 and sold them off individually for a total of $1100 with the unit at the end. It was a good move. Personally I like these opportunities.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with you. Some obscure things make sense to me when I see it listed low but bigger name items that just 20 feet over are three times as much makes little sense to me. And it isn't L&M, it's the folks trading gear in.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

This is a very good price for a great piano. If you've ever thought about picking up a stage piano for the studio or home, worth some thought. I bought one new for $1400 (list $1999) three years ago and it has the best sound and action of any piano I've played. (sad, perhaps, but true) I've played piano since I was 6 and having this instrument has let me go to a completely new level of playing. That simple. Played through two EV zxl15s the sound is completely satisfying and the action lets me play things I could never play before.









Yamaha - P255 Portable Digital Piano


Yamaha - P255 Portable Digital Piano




www.long-mcquade.com


----------

